
“I Don’t Want to Create a Paper Trail”: Inside the Secret Apple-Google Pact - myspace
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2014/02/google-apple-class-action-poaching-steve-jobs-wage-theft/
======
gwern
2014, though, I think we all heard about the salary cartel.

